# Do me!



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

This is mostly for fun, but I'm curious to see how I come across? What type do YOU think I am?


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

Idk. I think ISFP or ESFJ. Maybe ESTJ.


Quite possibly ISFJ. You are such a nurturing and practical person, people and solution oriented.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Latte said:


> Idk. I think ISFP or ESFJ. Maybe ESTJ.
> 
> 
> Quite possibly ISFJ. You are such a nurturing and practical person, people and solution oriented.


Hmm, interesting. 

Why do you see me as a Sensor and not an Intuitive?


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> 
> Why do you see me as a Sensor and not an Intuitive?


Your likings of "dinosaurs go rawr" indicates extroversion, and ESFJ, if one were to judge based upon the way the lyrics and intonations are seemingly meant to be, and can be interpreted, and its level of appeal to you.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Latte said:


> Your likings of "dinosaurs go rawr" indicates extroversion, and ESFJ, if one were to judge based upon the way the lyrics and intonations are seemingly meant to be, and can be interpreted, and its level of appeal to you.


I actually hate that song and the lyrics are shit. 

I can't believe you just gave me the same type as my mother.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> I actually hate that song and the lyrics are shit.
> 
> I can't believe you just gave me the same type as my mother.


You're just convincing yourself that you hate it because you know your mother would like it, and you have difficulties approving of your mothers way of interacting with you. You don't want to be like her.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Latte said:


> You're just convincing yourself that you hate it because you know your mother would like it, and you have difficulties approving of your mothers way of interacting with you. You don't want to be like her.


Of course I don't want to be like her. Who in their right mind would want to be like her?

I'm not convincing myself of anything. I just know I am definitely not ESFJ.


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Of course I don't want to be like her. Who in their right mind would want to be like her?
> 
> I'm not convincing myself of anything. I just know I am definitely not ESFJ.


You're merely providing statements here. This is not constructive and is not a contribution to the thread. I suggest you refrain from replying here when what you want to utter does not satisfy these criteria.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Latte said:


> You're merely providing statements here. This is not constructive and is not a contribution to the thread. I suggest you refrain from replying here when what you want to utter does not satisfy these criteria.


And you're merely being a jack ass or acting out a joke that is not funny.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Now since the pretend trolling and joking has been taken aside... Who else has a opinion about this?


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Also leave why you picked what you picked. Yes, I need to know this and no, I don't care that this is my third post in a row.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

ENTP, preliminary... but Latte has a point. Even though I doubt you're an ESFJ, your denial of such and defensive behavior does suggest that you have 'issues'. It has nothing to do with the personality typing, but then again, it may - do you not consider you're an SF/ST/etc. at all because you don't like that type?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I said ISFJ


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Grey said:


> ENTP, preliminary... but Latte has a point. Even though I doubt you're an ESFJ, your denial of such and defensive behavior does suggest that you have 'issues'. It has nothing to do with the personality typing, but then again, it may - do you not consider you're an SF/ST/etc. at all because you don't like that type?


It was more of an act than anything, Grey. He was pretending to troll me. I played along very convincingly. 

I do like SJ/SP types. I'm friends with many and the majority of my family is made up of S's. 

I don't consider myself a sensor for many reasons. One reason being that my congruent functions don't align with a type with sensing. The only reason I have much or little of Si or Se is because I've learned how to use it over the years. How could I not, anyways? I'm surrounded by sensors and they don't normally see through my intuitive way of thinking, so I had to adapt myself in order to be understood. 

The only issues I have are with my mother, thus making a subjective reason for me not wanting to be an ESFJ.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't see how people get the sensor vibe from me. Care to elaborate, thehiger?


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

After a few clarifying questions, I have determined that you appear to be an ENTP. :happy:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Azrael. roud:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

You would steal my idea :shocked:

I shall analyze you more in order to make my response as accurate as possible. Sorry if my creepiness makes you uncomfortable.

EDIT: I have decided on ENFP.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> You would steal my idea :shocked:
> 
> I shall analyze you more in order to make my response as accurate as possible. Sorry if my creepiness makes you uncomfortable.
> 
> EDIT: I have decided on ENFP.


Nah, I don't find it creepy. 

Hmm... ENTP is Ne - Ti - Fe - Si and ENFP is Ne - Fi - Te - Si.

Do I appear to have more Fi than Ti?


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> Nah, I don't find it creepy.
> 
> Hmm... ENTP is Ne - Ti - Fe - Si and ENFP is Ne - Fi - Te - Si.
> 
> Do I appear to have more Fi than Ti?


Well, I based my opinion on a few things (that are probably not the best things to base decisions on, but whatever :laughing
- The way you "vibe" at me. Clearly this is empirical evidence.
- The way you conduct yourself/sense of humor. I find most ENTPs to be either playful, aggressive, bubbly (like moi), or pranksters. You seem more stoic, based on your recent posts.
- The more introverted ENFPs that I know (and you seem to be an introverted extrovert) seem more detached than ENTPs, most likely due to Fi as opposed to Fe. 
- You're....nice. I've seen posts where you go out of your way to make people feel better. I generally don't do that, unless it's some Fe bearhugging or if I actually like the person.

That being said, I can see you as an ENTP. That being said, half of what I said is utter crap. That being said, I think you're an ENTP :laughing:


----------

